# Tower Trax this Wed



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Me and a friend from work are going to Tower Trax this Wed if anyone would like to meet us there you are more than welcome to ride along!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Welp not going guess I just need to stop trying to plan anything lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Come to colfax next weekend, will b fun!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I might just depends on work


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to tower trax in the morning if you would like to join us hit me up when you get there


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

